# about cars



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi is it best to buy a car or lease one if lease how much would a average mini van or suv cost per month. and do you need a m.o.t.on your car to say it is road worthy.i am trying to find out the running cost of cars compared to the uk.thanks.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*cars*



gazanjuls said:


> hi is it best to buy a car or lease one if lease how much would a average mini van or suv cost per month. and do you need a m.o.t.on your car to say it is road worthy.i am trying to find out the running cost of cars compared to the uk.thanks.


 In MHO,it is better to buy than to lease unless you have a buisiness to utilize it for tax purposes . You only need an MOT when transfering a used vehicle into your name , but you do need a yearly 'Clean-air' certificate at a cost of about $45.00 , i say about because they usually find something that needs adjustment etc . SUV's are bloody expensive to drive these days , so unless you need one for a specific purpose , buy something more economical , for your wallets sake . Colin


----------

